# Eastern shore fairhope 8-31



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Did anyone get in on the flounder and crabs last night. A customer came in this morning loaded down with flatties.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Morning ycanti
Been watching it close and thought the wind was too high for a jubilee last night. But you never know. Got on one a couple of weeks ago, had one on a Mon. and Tues. night. Loaded up on shrimp/large browns.Flounder everywhere, but mostly small and you had to sort through them.


----------

